
Songwriters: piracy "dwarfs bank robbery," FBI must act - jaybol
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/songwriters-piracy-dwarfs-bank-robbery-fbi-must-act.ars?utm_source=rss
======
what
Well this should be in the related articles: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2010/04/us-governmen...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2010/04/us-government-finally-admits-most-piracy-estimates-are-
bogus.ars)

Losses from piracy are grossly over estimated. One download of pirated content
does not equate to a lost sale.

------
bediger
Wow, "dwarfs" bank robbery? That is quite amazing.

How many "Intellectual Property" Guards were injured during this giant crime
spree? What's that? Not that kind of tort? Well in that case, I hope the
songwriter's didn't notice that their comments would be public. How
embarassing for them!

------
noonespecial
Hyperbole dwarfs reason, drowns rational debate.

Also kills thousands of fluffy kittens and happy clowns.

